# Let's try to Document bikes made for motors including Whizzer Dynacycle Jack n Heinz



## bike (Dec 28, 2012)

Sadly I have sold all my catalogs- I know lots of you guys have schwinn parts cats. Not sure the best way to organize- I am happy to post on my website.

Let's try to document the models and years.

Off the top of my head and without years, I seem to remember 

S-10 24" Canti Whizzer

S-4   26" Canti Whizzer

WZ   26" Canti Whixzer

        26" Dynacycle

        26" Jack and Heinz

MCT  Power Cycle Truck Whizzer (Credit Whizzerick)





DX - Not sure of models either Schwinn or Whizzer designations.

My Memory is very shakey, but believe there was a patent suit tween Schwinn and Whizzer re PACEMAKER AMBASSADOR AND SPORTSMAN- Not sure who actually made the frames.
============
NON SCHIWNN

Martin Road Runner Los Angeles

European


----------



## mason_man (Dec 28, 2012)

S-4 became Model WZ507 for Whizzer motor, and Model MP97 for Marman motor.
Luxembourg Whizzer was one of the first Ambassador bikes. it also came with a 2 or 3 speed tranny.
In 1947 Don White was hired as production manager for the assembled whizzer bike models.
In 1949 Don made the first sportsman for his son, whizzer like it, ask Don to make the tooling, then bought it from him. Sportsman was made in house, so was the Ambassador. Schwinn did the pacemaker.

Ray


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 29, 2012)

*A rare one...*

Here is a rare one. I know I've never seen one. Would probably go un-noticed? 
I would LOVE to add one to my collection. Looks beautiful, imho.
_Scanned from «The American Bicyclist», March 1948:_





There is no mention of «Whizzer», but the model number is *W*-30...


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 29, 2012)

*How about this one?*

Another rare one, from «The American Bicyclist», June 1948.
Huffman Model 90. Looks great, too....





New Departure front brake on that one. Sweet...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2013)

1938 & 1939 Roadmaster Motormaster? Also 1932-1934? Sears Elgins.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2013)

*sure evinrude speedy bike*



bricycle said:


> 1938 & 1939 Roadmaster Motormaster? Also 1932-1934? Sears Elgins.




I think you know of some...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2013)

bike said:


> I think you know of some...




Yea, but I don't believe they(Evinrude) ever sold a bike-engine combo like the ones we have been discussing....or bikes specifically built for engines.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2013)

*I should have*

read my own post! ha


----------



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2013)

Will I get laughed at, or thrown out, if i said what about the new edition whizzer. will i be able to post a pic of one. or am i better off looking for Portillo's

Ray


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2013)

*eh*

just ignored....
Really -I have only seen one in the flesh and I heard there were some problems with the first ones- but hey if it foats your boat- I like to fondle (and ,, let your imagination run wild) my toys and there is something about old things -even redone- that is tingly.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not going to Portilo's

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2013)

bike said:


> just ignored....
> Really -I have only seen one in the flesh and I heard there were some problems with the first ones- but hey if it foats your boat- I like to fondle (and ,, let your imagination run wild) my toys and there is something about old things -even redone- that is tingly.




I bought my first whizzer in 1999, the new edition whizzer, cost was about $1,600.00. i couldn't afford a vintage one. a wife, 5 kids, bills.
I have been very happy with my WC-1's, yes there have been many problems, most because of over heating, this was something that many had tried to remedying, biger jug, more fins. The motor tempature
went from 600+ degrees to about 500 degrees, still way to hot. I decided to try some thermal barrier (heat coating) temps are at about 300 degrees. coated the piston, valves, and combustion chamber.

I'm wondering what you, the vintage whizzer guys dislike about the new edition whizzer so much, because whizzer USA didn't follow what you guys ask for, or because not made in the USA.
I gotta ride vintage to ride with Ron H and the guys, some of the vintage guys are using mikuni carbs, the new piston are coming from korea, anyways i'll post  pics of my 99. i think both have there advantage.
just my opinion.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## bike (Jan 3, 2013)

*For me (+ a little bit of on topic)*

China is part of the issue-= part of the issue with most repros is that they are not true to the orig and parts to not interchange- but if they did I would complain that they are ruining the value of originals! So collection is not a very rational thing but an emotional thing for me.. 

One thing really- Whizzers are slow and silly- especially for a guy my size- for the money you can buy a motorcycle at least with a vintage you have the parts hunt as part of the fun. As a credit to the new ones I  LOVE the 4 stroke thump over 2cyc ring of other inexpensive Chinese things but now 2cycle is all bout outlawed that Plus is gone..I had a Bennelli Moped when I was a kid and wanted the KING 2 speed PUCH. For 1600 I can get a NOS one probably and can also buy a pretty good full size motorcycle - just saw a clean low mileage 86 Honda 1100 shadow sell for 1900....Pretty much no complete whizzer I ever had cost less than that. So whizzers are all silly. but fun! why make tiny trains cars motors etc. just for the fun.

Still more rambling- I am looking for a motorcycle to ride next year- I look at a Honda cruiser for 1500-5000 I can get 1100+cc clean low mileage low maint 1980s to mid 2000s some of the late ones look more HD than HDs and they actually run and don't leak all over. I HATED hds when I was young I wanted to go fast-~1984 the hard core crotch rockets emulating the grand prix bikes were coming out - Interceptors ninjas etc- WOW wanted to go fast. Was getting high with an HD dude and his chick and she said HD will always kill Honda- I laughed and said yeah go around Sebring on a FLH or any CAFE hd against a 500-750 Honda Racebike and drag your knees (can that even be done on a hd!? - honda will smoke you - she said no way! and I looked at him- reluctantly looked down and shuck his head YES. A Honda BIG RUCUS scooter will walk away from a fatboy.. 
I saw some HD guys in a rest stop once - they were working on a new fat boy- I asked what was wrong and if they needed help -they said no help but a bolt or 2 had vibrated loose on a  new bike! Saw in about 1990 when HDs became acceptable Money people riding evos that were sputtering and crap. I STILL WANT A HD- esp a pan or older- irrational- and only lack o money is going to keep me from getting one.  

ON TOPIC(?)
Hmm on topic-Can anyone think of a pre war purpose built bicycle  Your thoughts on if new whizzer or motormaster fits the topic- that was (as I remember) offered only as a complete unit like a pacemaker sportsman ambassador- same for the new whizzer- I don't think they made a special bike that was made to be used with a motor- people DID buy WZs for their heavy duty (paperboy?) needs and never put a kit on them I have seen several. My first post was (I think) for bikes that were available from the dealer without a motor, even though I think( but cannot prove) that the majority esp canti schwinn were sold by the dealer with a dealer installed kit.

whew!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 3, 2013)

Well said bike, i get it.
I'll still enjoy the vintage and new edition, slow? not mine. The Black one sports a 26mm carb.
Worksman, Colson, i love the Clevelands.

Ray


----------



## 50sville (Jan 27, 2022)

Martin Road Runner!


----------

